# Colección de revistas, libros y circuitos gratuitos para descargar...



## Vick (Dic 24, 2009)

Aca les dejo una extensa colección de circuitos, revistas gratuitas y demás material, la mayoría esta en inglés, pero les puede ser de mucha utilidad:

Comenzamos con un ejemplar gratuito de la revista *Everyday practical electronics*, es bastante buena, tiene muchos proyectos interesantes y buenos articulos:

http://www.epemag3.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=39&Itemid=38

Desde la misma página oficial hay una colección de circuitos gratuitos para descargar, estos circuitos son los mismos que aparecen en diversos números de la revista:

http://www.epemag3.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=55&Itemid=38

Si necesitan los códigos fuente de los circuitos con microcontroladores, aca estan:

http://www.epemag3.com/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=24&Itemid=38

Otra buena revista es la *Electronics for you* desde la India, también ponen a disposición para descarga, 300 circuitos en su página:

http://www.electronicsforu.com/electronicsforu/lab

Una revista gratuita dedicada a la iluminación y todo acerca de LEDs llamada *LEDs magazine*, hay que suscribirse para poder descargar los ejemplares:

http://www.ledsmagazine.com/magazine

Otra revista de LEDs, llamada *LED Professional*, hay que suscribirse y les envían los enlaces de descarga a su correo:

http://www.led-professional.com/free-lpr-magazine.html

Y de *Elektor* un libro gratuito con 15 proyectos (este si esta en español ):

http://www.elektor.es/revistas/desc...ctronico-gratuito-para-todos-los.428637.lynkx

Hay que registrarse para poder descargarlo...

*uControl*, Revista en español gratuita enfocada a la electrónica y en especial a los microcontroladores, se puede descargar gratuitamente desde su web oficial:

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Revista_ucontrol

Espero les sea de utilidad esta información, si encuentro más material para descargar lo posteo...

Chau


----------



## Vick (Ene 12, 2010)

Agrego más:

*Lessons In Electric Circuits*: Una serie de libros con temas de electricidad y electrónica totalmente gratuitos, están en inglés,se pueden descargar desde su web y aunque no están completos se actualizan constantemente:

http://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/electricCircuits

Un par de programas que pueden ser útiles:

*Electronics Assistant*: Programa gratuito para realizar diversos cálculos como: resistencia, capacitancia, potencia, etc, esta en inglés, pero es muy fácil de usar, se puede descargar desde la web de sus autores:

http://www.electronics2000.co.uk/download.php

Una serie de programas, dedicados a cálculos, simulaciones y lecciones de electrónica, mecánica, matemáticas y computación, están en inglés, se pueden descargar gratuitamente desde la web de sus autores:

http://www.eptsoft.com/fence/content/cheetah.php?m=fs&ident=


----------



## kal00 (Ene 15, 2010)

Red Circuits es de lo mejor que eh encontrado.


----------



## Vick (Abr 6, 2010)

Aca les dejo más material gratuito, esta vez de microcontroladores PIC:

Un tutorial gratuito del PIC12F675 (en inglés):

http://www.best-microcontroller-projects.com/12F675.html

Un libro en línea totalmente gratuito (en inglés):

Del PIC16F887: http://www.mikroe.com/en/books/picmcubook

Curso en video del PIC16F88 (en español, esta incompleto, esperemos que lo completen pronto):

http://tutopic.webs.com

Suerte...


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 10, 2010)

tengan en cuenta que esto se baja gratuito de la revista elektor, pero seria bueno a los valvuleros que le presten atencion a los libros de ediciones especiales que hay aproximadamente de la pagina 20 en adelante, igualmente miren hay de todo, yo tengo del 1880 hasta 2007 solo pidan pero de las ediciones especiales que son estos libros y dvd no consegui ninguno....si alguien consigue alguno para prestarmelo ??  se lo agradezco


----------



## Vick (Dic 29, 2010)

Más material gratuito que puede ser de utilidad alguna vez:

1. Video lecciones de diversos temas de electrónica gratuitos (en inglés) los pueden ver directamente en la pagina de allaboutcircuits:

http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/videos/index.html

2. Una revista de electrónica gratuita (para leer en línea) llamada EDN dedicada al diseño electrónico, esta en inglés:

http://www.edn.com/archive/2010/

3. Algunos documentos acerca de osciloscopios:

El XYZ de los osciloscopios, es un documento gratuito de *Tektronix* explicando el funcionamiento y uso de los osciloscopios (OJO este documento esta disponible en español, deben elegir el idioma en "Translations available")

http://www.tek.com/Measurement/App_Notes/XYZs/

El XYZ de los generadores de señales (en inglés) "XYZs of Signal Generators":

http://www2.tek.com/cmswpt/tidetails.lotr?ct=TI&cs=pri&ci=12608&lc=EN

El ABC de las puntas de prueba (en inglés) "ABCs of Probes":

http://www2.tek.com/cmswpt/tidetails.lotr?ct=TI&cs=pri&ci=2329&lc=EN

De *BKprecision* un documento de como funcionan los osciloscopios (en inglés) "How oscilloscopes work" descarga directa:

www.bkprecision.com/download/scope/HowScopeWork.pdf

4. Un tutorial de diseño de PCBs (en inglés) "PCB Design & Layout Tutorial":

http://alternatezone.com/electronics/pcbdesign.htm

5. Un par de enlaces interesantes:

Capacitor Codes
Diálogo sobre las memorias de anillos de ferrita


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2010)

Diálogo sobre las memorias de anillos de ferrita .me gusto ¡¡


----------



## foc (Dic 29, 2010)

http://320volt.com/esta pagina con el traductor de google funciona bien​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Diálogo sobre las *memorias de anillos de ferrita* .me gusto ¡¡



Mira por aquí

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/primer-transistor-13675/#post81850


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 29, 2010)

asombrado con la memoria en presentación valvular ¡¡ y la memorias de alambre resonante 
gracias fogo


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Su majestad su cola anillada no sera una memoria no?

Es increible lo que la mente humana a echo o como se la ingenio para lograr cosas con tan poca tecnologia y que funcionaran perfectamnte bien, y si buscan en paginas de aficionados que recrena tecnologia antigua, se van a quedar con la boca abierta, por ejemplo en europa se hace concursos y muestras de computadoras echas por uno mismo, hay de todo e incluso publican para que uno lo haga...

Hay uno que se hizo una computadora con lógica cableada utilzando reless, se les van a caer las medias etc etc, una prolijidad la tiene en la casa si encuentro los link para que vean se los subo porque vale la pena echarles un vistazo

Bueno lo prometido es deuda aqui lo tienen
http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~harry/Relay/index.html

Una imagen para que se aventuren a mirar

y aqui esta sobre las cpu diyer
http://www.homebrewcpu.com/
Entren a todos los topic se van a entrener un buen rato, en la galeria de fotos tambien hay videos
Se los recomiendo

En las fotos restantes algunas de las que estan en Hombrew CPU


----------



## Vick (Ene 16, 2011)

Algunos libros más para leer en línea gratuitamente:

Understanding Electronics Components

PIC Microcontrollers - Programming in Basic (disponible en inglés y en español)

PIC Microcontrollers - Programming in C (disponible en inglés y en español)


----------



## asherar (Ago 27, 2012)

*Libros para descargar gratis: *

*Temas:* ciencias físicas, ingeniería y tecnología 
*Idioma:* Inglés 

http://www.intechopen.com/books/subject/physical-sciences-engineering-and-technology

... robotica:
http://www.intechopen.com/books/subject/robotics

... inteligencia artificial:
http://www.intechopen.com/books/subject/artificial-intelligence

y un largo etcétera ...


----------



## maelva (Ene 7, 2013)

Gracias! por compartir estos enlaces de interés, aunque seguro que existen también muy buenos libros y/o documentos escritos en la lengua de Cervantes.  Yo apenas comienzo en estas andaduras y "por ahora" me estoy leyendo el "Curso de electrónica (CEKIT)" que me parece muy didáctico y de fácil comprensión.  Lo recomiendo a quienes se inician y prefieren el Castellano.  ¿alguna otra recomendación?

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Ene 7, 2013)

La sgte.pag.trata temas de  Electronica de una forma agil y entretenida:
http://www.librosmaravillosos.com/electronicarecreativa/capitulo01.html
La pagina que origina lo ant.menc.es categoricamente excelente...desde Asimov a Sagan y hasta un Manual de Hipnosis.-


----------



## maelva (Ene 8, 2013)

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> La sgte.pag.trata temas de  Electronica de una forma agil y entretenida:
> http://www.librosmaravillosos.com/electronicarecreativa/capitulo01.html
> La pagina que origina lo ant.menc.es categoricamente excelente...desde Asimov a Sagan y hasta un Manual de Hipnosis.-



...la estuve "ojeando" y la verdad es que es...apasionante.  Barry, muy buena recomendación. 

Un saludo


----------



## Yairman (Ene 17, 2017)

Recopilación de Revistas de proyectos Americanas y Italianas Antiguas.

http://www.rsp-italy.it/Electronics/Magazines/index.htm


----------



## johnsamuel (Ene 18, 2017)

Aquí, otra pagina italiana de libros y revistas antiguas.

http://www.introni.it/riviste.html


----------



## pandacba (Ene 18, 2017)

Aqui tremos otro humilde aporte, tambien en italiano y en el mismo sitio
http://www.introni.it/riviste_elettronica_pratica.html


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 18, 2017)

Hola a todos , dejo aca un grano de areia : http://www.leradiodisophie.it/tecnica.html , http://www.leradiodisophie.it/Download.html , http://www.leradiodisophie.it/Progetti.html , http://www.leradiodisophie.it/Radio-cristallo.htm , http://www.microst.it/progetti.htm#rf ,  lo idioma tanbien es en Italiano ,pero creo que con buena voluntad es possible entiender.
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## asherar (Dic 23, 2017)

Mi humilde aporte por las fiestas.
Es un clásico en versión (mas o menos) moderna. 
Se lo puede leer todo en línea, o suscribirse y descargar. 
Yo lo tengo marcado en el navegador y listo. 

*"Electronica Integrada" Jacob Millman y Christos C. Halkias*

https://es.scribd.com/doc/134364133/Electronica-Integrada-Jacob-Millman-y-Christos-C-Halkias-pdf


----------



## pablorc (Ene 18, 2018)

Como mi primer aporte a la comunidad, les dejo el enlace al blog de Picco, Picco es un colega Brasilero que desinteresadamente comparte una enormidad de revistas de electrónica en portuguez la mayoría, pero también en español e ingles, les prometo que no se aburrirán con todo el material que contiene.

https://blogdopicco.blogspot.com.ar/

Saludos.


----------

